# Hardy Guitars



## John A. Joslin (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone played a *Hardy* guitar ( made by Mike Hardy, New Brunswick - http://hardyguitars.com/About.asp] ) lately ?

What model ... and how did you like the sound ?

- thanks, J.Joslin ( Detroit )


----------

